# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  FT, mini humanoid female type robot, ROBO GARAGE Co.,Ltd., Kyoto, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - ROBO GARAGE Co.,Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

FT Robot from Japan Day in Central Park doing the catwalk

Uploaded on Jun 3, 2007

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Sep 25, 2008




> FT is the result of Tomotaka Takahashis desire to create a female type robot. I took over a year of development by Takahashi, who believes that half of all robots will be female in the near future.
> 
> FTs parts were designed specially to express a lean, feminine body line. Twenty-three motors, controlled by an onboard computer allow FT to move gracefully; SHIN-Walk enable her to walk like a woman.
> 
> In addition, Takahashi consulted with professional fashion models to make FTs movements even more lifelike.

----------

